# How Do I Make The Softkey Bar Re-Appear After It Force Closes?



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

This rarely happens to me, but im starting to get annoyed. No idea what triggers this or if its just me...
At the Moment, I've just been rebooting to bring it back. Wondering if there was a faster way to bringing it back.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone. Out of all the issues mentioned, I was starting to wonder if I was the only person with this issue. And, it happens often enough to be very annoying. I, too, just have to reboot sometimes to get the status bar back. I can't think of one particular reason it fails either.

Perhaps this will bring a little more light to this one with this post.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Had similar problem for several days last week, about the same time I started having problems with unsolicited USB Mount messages and apps shutting down and appearing to uninstall. Ran nandroid recovery to date before the problems started (half a dozen times I think) and eventually also started avoiding something that may or may not be linked. It seemed that the USB Mount errors seemed to come shortly after moving apps to SD from the "phone" area. Haven't had either the bar fc or USB Mount issues since I stopped moving the apps to SD. Either of you note anything similar, or was/is this behavior simply coincidence?


----------



## technosapien (Jul 7, 2011)

Try the market app called Notification Restart, that should bring the status bar back if it doesn't come back on its own. At least when I tried it, I think it worked - although I'm not 100% sure it came back b/c of the app or on its own.

I did notice the statusbar FCs a lot more often if the market setting to auto-create shortcuts it on.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

technosapien said:


> Try the market app called Notification Restart, that should bring the status bar back if it doesn't come back on its own. At least when I tried it, I think it worked - although I'm not 100% sure it came back b/c of the app or on its own.
> 
> I did notice the statusbar FCs a lot more often if the market setting to auto-create shortcuts it on.
> Hope this helps.


Based on reviews for Notification Restart, it appears that this is a fairly common CM issue; since I haven't run CM on anything else in years, I guess I was not aware of this.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Simple fix by me

Go to settings, AWD launcher, general behavior, swipe up actions, show hide / status bar.

Ok now whenever you lose the bar just swipe up from the bottom just like webos and it will reappear









Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Simple fix by me
> 
> Go to settings, AWD launcher, general behavior, swipe up actions, show hide / status bar.
> 
> ...


that probably wont work if the status bar actually Force closes.

i have it happen every other day or so, but it almost always comes back within a few seconds. only had it once never come back until i rebooted.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> Simple fix by me
> 
> Go to settings, AWD launcher, general behavior, swipe up actions, show hide / status bar.
> 
> ...


Of course, I am using LauncherPro, so ADW launcher changes not really applicable. Maybe LauncherPro is the culprit??? Just tossing out ideas here...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Based on reviews for Notification Restart, it appears that this is a fairly common CM issue; since I haven't run CM on anything else in years, I guess I was not aware of this.


Not from my experience w/CM on OGDroid, and D2...

Have you tried running Fix Permissions either from ROM Manager or from ClockworkMod Recovery?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Of course, I am using LauncherPro, so ADW launcher changes not really applicable. Maybe LauncherPro is the culprit??? Just tossing out ideas here...


FYI, I've been running LP since I first installed CM7 on my TP and have not had this issue once. So doesn't seem like this is LP-specific.


----------



## Mogul345 (Nov 1, 2011)

This seems to happen randomly to me as well. Has never happened on any other CM devices I've owned or used. Not really sure that it's a CM problem.

Either way, sounds like enough of us are experiencing this. Has an issue been opened for this yet? I assume with some dmesg/logcat logs the problem could be sussed out rather quickly.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

This happens to me rarely as well, although I never had to reboot. It would just restore on its own after a couple of minutes. I'm not using LP either so that doesn't seem to be the issue (I use VTL launcher).


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

I felt that the performance of "Notification Restart" was pretty sub-par. It only works half the time, is pretty slow, and keep re-enabling the notification. So I created my own app to restart the status bar, complete with a widget. The code in my app appears to be much more efficient as the status bar restart takes less time and works every time.

Market Link


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks khenn!!
Got a 'force close/no return' status bar and your widget fixed it. Happened while I was changing settings in an app/widget thing.


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

khanning said:


> I felt that the performance of "Notification Restart" was pretty sub-par. It only works half the time, is pretty slow, and keep re-enabling the notification. So I created my own app to restart the status bar, complete with a widget. The code in my app appears to be much more efficient as the status bar restart takes less time and works every time.
> 
> Market Link


haha, it's always good to see you around khanning! awesome work as always.


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Chibucks good to see you again!

If anyone else test's my app on your phone or other device please let me know if it works or not. The only phone I've tried that hasn't worked so far is the Epic 4G w/Touchwiz.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a known bug from the impressive work done by Mad Murdock and his wild coding adveture to get on screen soft buttons added to the Nook Color and Vega tablet within CM7.

Search at XDA/Nook Color/ Development/ tablet tweeks. It was a fun thread to see unfold and the resulting on screen soft buttons were well received. The status bar crashing occasionally as well as the hide status bar button coming and going randomly, are all known bugs.

Now that there are more tablets running CM7 maybe another coder would want to take a wack at it. My bet is they are holding out until ICS makes these bugs moot.

Edit: 
See original thread here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1002000

Gerrit code review: 
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,4205 and.. http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,4206,n,z


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

@chibucks nice job on the app, first one I've seen work.


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

12paq said:


> @chibucks nice job on the app, first one I've seen work.


it was khanning... i didn't do anything.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

chibucks said:


> it was khanning... i didn't do anything.


An honest kanger is a good kanger.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

honestly, i dont think they're gonna do much on this since ics is due out soonish and its got a better notification bar and stuff built in


----------

